# hey guys, i just wanted to post this



## tallslim (Jan 5, 2006)

This plant will be finished on sunday, jan, 8.


----------



## dvstroy (Jan 7, 2006)

awsome
where do u live?
can i get some bud?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 7, 2006)

what strain(s) is(are) that?


----------



## tallslim (Jan 7, 2006)

hey guys, the strain is Crystal.  they've been pretty good plants so far.


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

dam what state you all live in to be growing these bomb looking plants! man makes me wanna start growin my own plant just to see how it turns out beautiful plant makes me drool hahaha


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 1, 2006)

How much u want for that?! it looks like it would be some good shit


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Who Ever Says Where u Live... ur Gunna Sound like a D.E.A No Offense SmokeGooD


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 18, 2006)

How many buds do your plants have just at the top?   100? 1000?   more????? That looks fantastic! Let us know how it tastes too!!!!

2nd take....didn't realize the date....I should say now: "How was that?"


----------



## papasoulfart (Jan 1, 2007)

Im growing crystal right now they are in about 5th week of flower.  How long did it tkae to fully flower her? aand what was your yield?


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice Buds


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool Foxtailing


----------

